# ZZP Air Intake Install and Intake Res Delete



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Brian.C said:


> I ordered my ZZP Intake at midnight for the black Friday sale. It's been a good little while waiting. We had a few big storms in Florida this year so mods have been delayed. But it's finally getting done!
> 
> I will plan a day next week with a buddy and use his shop. Not a mechanic shop or anything but he has a warehouse he uses for his business so there is plenty of space for me to pull in.
> 
> ...


It's a fairly straightforward job. 
1. Remove airbox.
2. Remove bumper cover.
3. Remove intake resonators
4. Install front bumper cover
5. Install new air intake


----------



## Brian.C (4 mo ago)

The intake came in Monday this week and I installed it on Wednesday. Everything was smooth. It was quick. I forgot to take pictures during the process but it went so quick that I forgot! I also only did the resonator bypass. I didn't fully remove all the stuff behind the bumper. If I hear any noise or things bouncing around then I'll get in there and do that.

I will try to get a good video with sound from the turbo and intake. It's so much louder. I can hear the turbo spool up and down and if I let off the gas from like 1/4 throttle or higher then I can clearly hear the bov. Its an automatic. I am also running 93 right now. Ill probably be switching to 91 but I imagine all the noises will be very similar.

Throttle response is better. I think it starts going a split second sooner. As far as overall power I don't feel a difference but I've seen the dynos and videos for completely stock Cruzes with just the ZZP intake. Which I trust.

The wife likes it. My friend said it sounds like its not choking anymore. Before it was so quiet you couldn't hear anything. And now it does sound possibly a little throatier along with all the turbo noise.

I'll try to get a couple videos from different places over the weekend. In cab with windows up and down. And also with the hood up. 

One happy camper here. Because its auto I'll never do all the things I want to it. But my next car might be another cruze but in manual because I am so satisfied haha


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Brian.C said:


> The intake came in Monday this week and I installed it on Wednesday. Everything was smooth. It was quick. I forgot to take pictures during the process but it went so quick that I forgot! I also only did the resonator bypass. I didn't fully remove all the stuff behind the bumper. If I hear any noise or things bouncing around then I'll get in there and do that.
> 
> I will try to get a good video with sound from the turbo and intake. It's so much louder. I can hear the turbo spool up and down and if I let off the gas from like 1/4 throttle or higher then I can clearly hear the bov. Its an automatic. I am also running 93 right now. Ill probably be switching to 91 but I imagine all the noises will be very similar.
> 
> ...


An auto Cruze can be as fast as a manual Cruze. The 6T40E can actually handle more power than the M32-6 if the TCM is calibrated properly, and an modern automatic transmission can shift faster than a human ever could even in "manual" mode.


----------



## Brian.C (4 mo ago)

JLL said:


> An auto Cruze can be as fast as a manual Cruze. The 6T40E can handle more power than the M32-6 if the TCM is calibrated properly.


It's not about the speed. I understand that all that. Its the fact that I want to control it myself. Manual is better for the soul  I need to feel the car. Thats why I won't do all to much to this one. The plan is possibly still getting the tune and then some cosmetics and then I'll take care of the car for a few years til my kids get into high-school and this one will be theirs. Then I'll get a manual.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Brian.C said:


> It's not about the speed. I understand that all that. Its the fact that I want to control it myself. Manual is better for the soul  I need to feel the car. Thats why I won't do all to much to this one. The plan is possibly still getting the tune and then some cosmetics and then I'll take care of the car for a few years til my kids get into high-school and this one will be theirs. Then I'll get a manual.


IMO that's just nostalgia from days of old.

I prefer function. And I definitely can FEEL my car.

An modern automatic transmission can shift faster than a human every could. Even in "manual" mode.

But to each their own


----------



## Brian.C (4 mo ago)

JLL said:


> IMO that's just nostalgia from days of old.
> 
> I prefer function. And I definitely can FEEL my car.
> 
> ...


Thats true. That's why this one is auto. My wife can drive manual but wanted the ease. Manuals have been disappearing in the last decade. Some companies don't even make manual models anymore. We will have all autos except my next personal one. Nostalgia for sure lol. I still can't justify, in my own mind, putting $5k into a $12k car in aftermarket parts just to have it barely be track worthy and I can't control the power. That being said I do still plan on making this a fun car!

The next vehicle will be my project car. Thinking about dropping in a crate motor or doing a swap to a Cruze. But this is all wishful thinking and light plans since thats like 6 or 7 years away before I start that.


----------



## Brian.C (4 mo ago)

Sorry took a few days. Busy at work. But on my drive home from an early day I decided to record.

It sounds amazing. I can hear both spooling and bov clear as day with windows up or down and music at 20.


----------

